# Best area for young expat to live in Barcelona.



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am a Singaporean and planning to move to Spain under the investor visa program.
I have already engaged myself with a lawyer there so already got that part covered. (altho if anyone has any preference they like to share id love to know just in case)

I would really appreciate it if you guys can give me best suggestion of any area to live in Barcelona for young single expat like me? (i'm 30yo) Preferably neighbourhood with many expats like myself and friendlier to outsiders. (I am fluent in French but have nothing in Spanish other than those heard on Pitbull's songs)

I have so far narrowed down either area around Passeig de Gracia or anywhere in Diagonal Mar but that's based on my internet research so i dont really know what it is really like to live there.

Also would be grateful if anyone have any infos on any new developments currently or soon to launch in these areas (as am planning to come reside in the city next year)

I have been to Madrid, Ibiza and Barcelona previously. I love Barcelona for the beach life, the art scene and it's easier for work as I need to visit London and Paris regularly (all these are possible thanks to the hi speed trains)

I thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I lived in Gracia 12 yearsd ago and it was fine. It might be quite different now though.


----------



## soldintime (Apr 7, 2014)

My favourite area would be Villa Olympica or Poble Nou. Close to beach and close to the old town, but far enough away. I love Rambla de Poble Nou - not very touristy at all.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

soldintime said:


> My favourite area would be Villa Olympica or Poble Nou. Close to beach and close to the old town, but far enough away. I love Rambla de Poble Nou - not very touristy at all.


great suggestions! how would u comment on the mix of residents here? (expats/locals, singles/family) 

would really appreciate if u could elaborate your experience in these areas. thanks!


----------



## soldintime (Apr 7, 2014)

anonserg said:


> great suggestions! how would u comment on the mix of residents here? (expats/locals, singles/family)
> 
> would really appreciate if u could elaborate your experience in these areas. thanks!


I would say Villa Olympica as it is well established and pretty expensive has got more families and also expats.

Poble Nou is an up and coming area which is more geared to locals, however lots of businesses are setting up here and you can see now more expats moving in.

I myself would not want to live in Old Town or Villa di Gracia. These are very noisy areas in weekends and summer. But that depends on what you like.

I don't live in BCN but have visited over 100 times and I am considering moving there one day.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

soldintime said:


> I would say Villa Olympica as it is well established and pretty expensive has got more families and also expats.
> 
> Poble Nou is an up and coming area which is more geared to locals, however lots of businesses are setting up here and you can see now more expats moving in.
> 
> ...


u have been very helpful! been reading about these two areas so far Villa Olimpica is my 1st choice but intrigued on the ongoing development of [email protected] project in Poblenou.
Guess i have to go down and experience them both myself. thanks!


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

I wouldn't live in Vila Olimpica. It has no character at all, to me it's one of the most boring neighbourhoods in Barcelona. I think that Eixample is easily the best district in Barcelona. Quite a lot of foreigeners live there also and there are lots of modern apartments (unlike Gracia which has mainly old buildings).


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

mike kelly said:


> I wouldn't live in Vila Olimpica. It has no character at all, to me it's one of the most boring neighbourhoods in Barcelona. I think that Eixample is easily the best district in Barcelona. Quite a lot of foreigeners live there also and there are lots of modern apartments (unlike Gracia which has mainly old buildings).


hey mike. appreciate your thoughts. any specific apartments you can recommend in Eixample? ive been looking in this area too but most of them dont offer parking spaces (as theyre old building as space is restricted - also possibly due to it being in central area i guess) plus i love how everything is available within doorstep but then,

most property in vila olimpica offer beach/ seaview which is endearing especially i work from home and can already imagine myself walking to the beach once in a while or cycling around the area (or so i thought haha)

can u elaborate more on the lack of character in this neighbourhood? is it because most of the people here busy working professionals who dont really mingle/ full of students/ veterans? as a non-catalan/spanish speaking foreigner would i face difficulties in this area u think?


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Just generally, there are no real expat communities in Barcelona. Plenty of expats, but spread all around in different neighborhoods. You will have problems without some basic language skills. Why don't you start now, as you're investigating where to live so energetically...just a thought.


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

I am in the same position.

Me and my partner moved over a few weeks ago.

We are currently looking in Sant Marti, Gracia and Eixample.

For someone like yourself I would recommend El Born. Very central and has a trendy kind of atmosphere.

Martin


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

El Born is very noisy, you would have a hard time working from home here. There are plenty of garages which offer parking in Eixample. If you want to visit the beach regularly, check out the part of Eixample near Urquinona. Here you are close to the city centre, close to the Ciutatdella park, near the Born and near the beach. 
Lots of places in Vila Olimpica don't have a see view. I don't know who lives there but you never see any one walking around.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

elisa31bcn said:


> Just generally, there are no real expat communities in Barcelona. Plenty of expats, but spread all around in different neighborhoods. You will have problems without some basic language skills. Why don't you start now, as you're investigating where to live so energetically...just a thought.



good to know then. guess what matters most for me now is if the place is vibrant and has youthful vibe to it.

i thought about learning the language too. but realistically only once im settled down there as there's hardly any spanish tutor in Kuala Lumpur right now. and that's another issue. if i learn spanish will it be really useful in bcn or i will have to learn catalan eventually? figured spanish would be more useful to learn since universally there are more speakers but i guess this issue can wait for now.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

You can start with a free internet course, like duolingo. 
I have lived 12 years in Barcelona, speak fluent Spanish, while I understand Catalan mostly when spoken, have only a few phrases that I use myself. I've never encountered a problem. The most important thing is to be able to communicate.


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Start off learning Spanish. If you're still in Barcelona 3 years later, try Catalan. Spanish is FAR more important in the day to day life of a foreigner than Catalan.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Already 3 days in Spanish lesson with duolingo thanks to Elisa!


----------

